# new help good or bad???



## helmers818 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey I got a few questions for a couple of you professionals??
How long should it take to finish 4k sqr ft basement for new help.. guy seems to be doing well. Has a strong background in concrete and works his ass off. Starting to feel like I taught him to much and its only been a month and a half. I really like the help but he complained about money(10$ an hour) the other day. How would you approach this.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Tell him to learn everything real fast. We all do !
Until he can finish a place on his own he's lucky to be getting that $10/hr.

4,000 bd ft about 4-5 days tops depending on drying.


----------



## helmers818 (Mar 5, 2014)

He has finished two basements over 4k ran all bead and shot ceilings. His work is flat its.good I cant complain and I wannna keep him around but not.to big of a head


----------



## helmers818 (Mar 5, 2014)

Guy is really suprising the **** out of me he isnt illegal either. What do you pay your help.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Personally, if I have help it will be from a pro and most times I am fair and will split 50/50.
And if he's as good as you say he is, you're ripping him off. Only you know. After only 2 basements:whistling2: ,I doubt it.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

And welcome to the site helmers818 !:thumbsup:


----------



## helmers818 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ive done 5homes with him he had problems with stilts for a while had them.set up wrong got that fixed and he took off like a rocket. He likes the banjo better than the bazooka, guess he just likes the hard work. But im gettin old thinkin about payin by the ft.. whats a got ft rate to start him at.....


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I have no idea where you're from but you'll have to figure out what YOUR footage rate is and then give him a percentage I suppose. Probably have to do more work though to keep both of you happy. Good luck !


----------



## Scottish Drywaller (Mar 9, 2010)

I've had guys like this before and what I've told them is, it's my job, my tools, my van & my good name that's gets the work. Until they can produce what I can then it take or leave it.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

ied kick your ass 10 buck wtf.

15 to start where I am lol


----------



## WingNut (Feb 14, 2010)

I pay my 13 old daughter 10 bucks to help scrape and sweep floors :thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

10 bucks is good for a start, but he's only 2 months in and has good handwork? Sounds like his prior experience has done him well and you need to bump him up

Maybe offer a buck raise each step he perfects, stilts, boxes, gun, texture, that's how I was brought up doing hourly and it gave a little fire to learn


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Does he have his own vehicle, show up on time. That is worth 15 bucks alone.


----------



## ell (Jan 24, 2009)

*new help good or bad*

Its a tough call if hes a good worker,attitude and has transportation, usually it's hard to find that combo.I think you got to bring him up slowly otherwise you will top him out to soon and when he reaches journeyman rate he will either move on or hold you hostage. You need to be able to make money on him otherwise you will have another partner


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Tell him to learn everything real fast. We all do !
> Until he can finish a place on his own he's lucky to be getting that $10/hr.
> 
> 4,000 bd ft about 4-5 days tops depending on drying.



10 is sad anyone deserves that to just putt around slack learning your system, if you are solo doing the whole thing thats a Felony....

how much do houses cost these days...


----------



## nd636 (Feb 10, 2014)

Would he be able to get work with someone else for more? If so is it worth it to not give him a raise and lose him? It might be a situation where you cannot afford not to pay him more. While he is finishing you could be looking for another job that you couldn't find if you were in there alone doing the work.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

10 bucks an hour seams a bit low. Its 2014 have you seen the price of gas. food, and fuel oil lately. If he has his own vehicle and some tools thats worth the 10 right there.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

OK OK Mickey Ds starts off at 9 for day shift and 9.75 nites, Let me see tape and work your ass off or flipp burgers with free sundaes. I would be saying Would you like fries with that


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

How much would YOU wanna be gettin paid? Pay him what he's worth. At the same time, don't put yourself in the poorhouse. 10 an hour is nothing in today's world. 
When I was coming up, my old boss beat me down as long as he could. I in turn took that as motivation to learn as fast as I could. Dropped him like a bad habit and went out on my own. Words can't speak enough about good help.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Like I was saying if he has a car and some tools he might need a raise. Nobody likes to eat mac and cheese everynite. Another suggestion would be to get some hourly stuff for him.


----------



## Bigdaddypill (Dec 1, 2013)

I started out at 13$ an hour. I had some experience, I worked my butt off less than 6months I was getting paid by the sqft. Sounds like he needs to be given a raise if you want to keep him around. I would have bolted by now. Just my 2 cents.


----------

